# Need Big cube centers help



## rock1313 (Nov 24, 2010)

whenever there is a 2 cycle on the cube and I solve it some centers get messed up and ruin your solve. I know there is no 2 cycle and you have to perform a 3 cycle but I want to know where the pieces go.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 24, 2010)

You can use a variation of Niklas to do a 2-cycle of centers. r U' l' U r' U' l U. That does Fur->Ubr->Flu. 

I prefer to wait until I've finished all the other centers before doing them, OR making sure that none of the pieces involved in the cycle are unsolved yet.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 24, 2010)

but what if theres a piece in the Flu position then you're screwed


----------



## aronpm (Nov 24, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> but what if theres a piece in the Flu position then you're screwed





aronpm said:


> I prefer to wait until I've finished all the other centers before doing them, OR making sure that none of the pieces involved in the cycle are unsolved yet.



Alternatively, do F' first and then U' l U r U' l U r' then F


----------



## TMOY (Nov 25, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> but what if theres a piece in the Flu position then you're screwed



No, you just get a flu 

Seriously, it's not a problem as long as you keep track of what you're doing. I solve all centers with these "2-cycles" and it causes no problem to me.


----------

